#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Старописьменный монгольский >  > > >  >  >  нужна помощь

## Содпа Тхарчен

у меня просьба к участникам форума,в особенности к переводчикам с тибетского,пали,санскрита,старомонгольского- пожалуйста помогите ссылкой(многие на этом сайте или устарели или не работают :Cry: ) или фото *изречений связанных с буддийской тематикой*с переводом.заранее очень признателен,и, как говорится океана радуг!
ПС-это для себя

----------


## Sanj

тут есть http://todobicig.blogspot.com/

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (09.12.2010)

----------


## Sanj

тут можно поспрашивать http://khamagmongol.com/chuulgan/index.php

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (09.12.2010)

----------

